# 1926 Electric Trolley Ride



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Come along as we take a ride in a historic
Electric Trolley at the Western Railway Museum.
So Fun !!

[ame]https://youtu.be/WXCiwHW8eF8[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

